# M2/R2 Guide?



## byu (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been learning M2/R2 using Stefan Pochmann's guide, and he explains the algorithms I need to use for each target, but how do I determine what the "target" is? For example, how should I form my cycles? The guide doesn't explain this. I am assuming you look at DF and see where that belongs, then memorize the next one, and then when the cycle is complete, choose a different edge and do the same thing. Then you perform the algorithms for each of those targets, in that order? I don't understand when to perform which algorithm, so I am stuck.


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2009)

You probably don't understand the basics of bld cubing. Joel explained them very well here


----------



## Ellis (Jan 14, 2009)

byu said:


> I am assuming you look at DF and see where that belongs, then memorize the next one, and then when the cycle is complete, choose a different edge and do the same thing.


Sounds like you got it, what aren't you understanding? The algorithms are always the same.. M2/R2, the only difference being the setup moves or when you have an edge in the M slice or a corner on the R slice. Have you learned classic pochmann yet? I remember you saying that you did orientation and permutation seperately for BLD. I think it might be a good idea to try out classic pochmann first before switching to M2/R2. But really its the same thing all the way through, setup moves to get an edge to UB, M2, then undo setup moves and continue.


----------



## blah (Jan 15, 2009)

I _think_ he might not have fully understood the concept of using a fixed buffer.


----------



## byu (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I understand that, that must be it. Then again, there's a lot of stuff in M2/R2 that I don't understand. Should I switch to something like 3OP?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 15, 2009)

To me, 3OP was more difficult to learn and do well. I really suggest just learning classic pochmann (use the link tim posted). Once you've got that down fairly well you can add M2 edges, I haven't really got to R2 myself so I wont say anything about it. Classic pochmann is really what you want. If you go through that page and read all of it, you should be able to understand it. Adding M2 after that won't be much of a challenge. I haven't looked recently at stefan's site, but from what I remember his M2/R2 guide was more for people that already fully understood his previous method. Eric Limeback has a good M2/classic pochmann corners guide on youtube that you should check out... but really look at that link first. That's where I learned BLD and I think it's an excellent guide.


----------



## byu (Jan 15, 2009)

tim said:


> You probably don't understand the basics of bld cubing. Joel explained them very well here



Perfect. Thank you. By the way, what is the name of this blindfold method? I'd like to know, although it isn't that important to learning to do it. But it'd be nice to have a name to refer to when I want to ask questions.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 15, 2009)

byu said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > You probably don't understand the basics of bld cubing. Joel explained them very well here
> ...



It's commonly referred to as classic pochmann.


----------



## byu (Jan 15, 2009)

This is definitely the method I like. How long does it take the average speedcuber to solve using this method? (Like, what is considered "good", what is "bad", and what is "professional")?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd say professional with pochmann is about 1:00 to 2:00. Good could be maybe 2:00 to 3:00.
However, after classic pochmann, you can learn M2 which is quite a bit faster, though more advanced.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 15, 2009)

Byu, I sent you you that same link in a PM a few weeks ago when I saw you were having trouble with your BLD method. I guess you never looked at it . I thought a PM would be better because it was kind of off topic to the particular thread. 

When I use that method I can get around 5 minutes on a good solve, but I'm no "professional" with it. My first successes with it were around 8-14 minutes. I know people can get 1-2 minutes with it and sub-1 is possible, just very difficult in my opinion. Classic Pochmann tends to be a lot of moves, but it's a great beginners BLD method.


----------

